# What are the best distractions?



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm a stay at home mum who has had chronic DP for over 2 years. Just wondering what distractions work for people. I've just started an evening photography course which I hope will help but its only 1 night per week.

What do people find it helpful for forcing your mind into the present?


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Anything that you can "lose" yourself in, for me its video games, movies, music, reading, meditation, puzzles, painting. If you can really lose yourself in something and get your brain completely focused on it you won't notice your DP. That is how it typically goes for me until I think "hey I wasn't experiencing DP while doing that" which will then in turn Re-trigger my DP :-x

Try to get involved with the photography course as much as you can, and on your off time maybe just fill yourself with as much info about photography and cameras as you can.

Take a camera with you on walks and take pictures of anything that seems interesting to you, experiment with different lens and filters, walk through the woods or someplace you wouldn't normally go.

Photography is fun! I got to work with a bunch of camera's in college and it is easy to lose yourself in it, hope all this helps! Now I kinda wanna go take pictures! ha :mrgreen:


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with RedSky. The longer the activity the better. The more intensely you can delve into it the better. It's also scientifically proven these experiences make us happier, so you can also help depression -- if that's something you struggle with -- as well.

For me, though I actually notice my DP more due to difficulty with visual-spacial processing, hiking has always been great. It's a good source of exercise, allows you to get into nature (which always makes me feel better), gets your mind moving, sun on your skin, etc. I just always feel great doing yoga, running or any type of exercise really.

Watching movies is probably the only thing that can make me totally forget about DP. Reading is a bit more difficult but obviously much better for you. I've really wanted to get into art because I feel like it'd be similar to movies in the way it could take you away, and it's also good for the brain.

The biggest thing is just staying busy. Doesn't really matter what it is as much as how long you can do it and how much of your attention it can occupy.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

RedSky said:


> Anything that you can "lose" yourself in


This! The tricky annoying part is that part of you thinks but wait! I need to think /fix this DP thing! The magic Lies in allowing yourself to lose yourself in something


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

A hobby that you are TRULY interested in and that grabs your focus for hours on end...It can be anything from running to making jewelry to collecting stamps....It just has to be of interest to you personally and more importantly have lots of constant variation and also reward you with personal satisfaction....It can even be your work if that floats your boat...What you dont want is to be doing something for the sake of doing it....That will become boring quite quickly and DP loves boredom...

My aquariums (tropical fish) work wonders for me....

I also find being out in nature (parks, lakes, rivers, canals, hills etc etc) very helpful....

Honestly if its a hobby you have to force yourself to do its a waste of time (You MUST have a passion for your chosen activity) Otherwise its too much like hard work and your mind will just tune out.....And really what you are trying to achieve is to get your mind to tune IN....

Maybe take a look back to when you were younger and saw something or somebody doing something that made you think to yourself "Thats amazing!!!! I would love to try that !!!!" ..............The thing about hobbies nowadays is that we have access to the internet and as a result access to tons of info on how to get started etc etc......

YouTube videso will teach you how to do anything these days....Research becomes a major part of your chosen hobby and all you have to do is Boot Up your laptop....The days of reading endless amounts of books and running around pestering people to find out how to do things is over....Its all there on the screens in front of us almost in an instant...


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sadly I have a toddler to look after so losing myself in hobbies for hours on end isn't practical! Ha ha!

I do find I get lost in reading a lot. I find it to be a coping mechanism but it also feels like I'm trying to escape my life when I should be trying to be more present for my daughter, not less.  It's hard to find a balance.


----------

